# Nitro Red Hook board



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

O, Ifound what the board is. Has anyone ever had a Nitro Target Camo 164cm Snowboard?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I found that for every Burton type company there is atleast 2 no name generic brands, usually made in China. 
Its probably nothing to write home about..but for 40 bucks its a great deal and should get you down the mountain fine.  
Usually if you cant find any reviews of the board anywhere(amazon/blogs/etc) then its a generic no name "beginner" board...
I would never pay 200 for those generic boards again...I did myself for my first board. 
On one hand i dont regret it because it worked fairly well and really got me into boarding, on the other hand i coulda just taken that 200 bucks and gotten a better board to begin with...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nitro isn't a noname generic.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Nitro isn't a noname generic.


My bad, i had never heard of them yet...it should still be a decent board


----------

